# local guy in top 6 of the bfl



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i see wayne patterson is sitting in 6th place 25 points from the leader with 2 more events to go. go gete em wayne.:B


----------



## RANGER 422 (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks like he is tied for 6th with only 25 points out of the top. 200 points per tournament means the 25 is not much, anything can happen. The BFL has 3 tournaments left so he is sure to get to the regionals. Good job Wayne, clean house at Maysville.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Congrats wayne way to go . Thanks for letting me be your travel and pre-fish partner


----------



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words, I still have three left so the bottom could fall out on me in points. The BFL is run by some good people and they try hard to make everything good for the fishermen. Finished 26 at Indian and 20th at Tanners and that gave me enough points to be in the top 10 for the Buckeye division. Need to be in the top 40 to get to the Regionals at Ky Lake in Oct. Thanks again for the support, Wayne


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Way to go Wayne. I fished the first two tournaments as a non boater and i tell ya it was tough. Tanners kicked my but thats for sure. I managed to catch fish the day of the tournament but all short.


----------



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

Jerry: You will be ok, all you have to to is catch a fish at Maysville and you will jump back up in the points, are you fishing the remainder of the tournaments? Get a fish at maysville and a limit on Erie and you should make the top 40 for Ky Lake. Wayne


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Buddy of mine, Brandon Estep, fished that circuit before, but i don't know if he is this season...way to go Wayne, best wishes.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

good job! Hope the pattern helped! Louie


----------



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks Louie, never had a chance to try that bait, Had none with me and Bass Pro in Cinn. didnt sell them, The creeks were full of new shad hatch and fished most of them in practice with not much going so I stuck with the main river on tournament day with a spinnerbait and lucked into my fish. Leavin for the same area on Wed, just the next pool up in Maysville and did get my hands on that color bait, will give it a try, thanks for the tip, Wayne


----------

